# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Localizar esta presa

## Jonasino

Trasteando en Internet encontré un día esta impresionante fotografía.
Me gustaría saber si alguien del foro podria darme datos de que embalse se trata y los hechos que dieron lugar al espectáculo reflejado en la foto. Muchas gracias

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que no es española.

----------


## Jonasino

Yo pienso lo mismo porque los daños debieron ser descomunales y habría referencias. He intentado rastrearla en Tineye.com que es muy eficaz para localizar fotos pero no la encuentra

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo lo digo por la vegetación. Parece americana del norte.

----------


## eldelassetas

Por la vegetación parece del norte, América podría ser pero me inclino que son alerces, posiblemente japoneses, o para no acotar tanto, Asia. Un saludo.

----------


## tescelma

Buena foto para el que será?. Yo diría, como Perdiguera, América del norte, quizás por la zona de los grandes lagos

----------


## perdiguera

Fijándome un poco más parece que tiene gran parte del camino de coronación roto, quizás por una avenida.
En cuanto al tema de árboles puede que eldelassetas tenga razón pues se parecen a bosques siberianos.

----------


## Jonasino

Se trata de la presa de Silver Lake en Michigan (USA)
El 14 de mayo del 2003 debido a unas lluvias torrenciales y una averia en el rebosadero se desbordó con graves daños materiales pero no víctimas mortales.
Fuente: Wikipedia

----------

frfmfrfm (05-dic-2014),HUESITO (05-dic-2014),JMTrigos (06-dic-2014),Josito1969 (05-dic-2014),sergi1907 (05-dic-2014),titobcn (05-dic-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

> Se trata de la presa de Silver Lake en Michigan (USA)
> El 14 de mayo del 2003 debido a unas lluvias torrenciales y una averia en el rebosadero se desbordó con graves daños materiales pero no víctimas mortales.
> Fuente: Wikipedia


Narices le echó el tipo que está en la pasarela.  :EEK!:

----------

frfmfrfm (05-dic-2014),titobcn (05-dic-2014)

----------


## titobcn

Viendo esto me recuerda el otro dia(2/12/2014) que estuve en susqueda y te aseguro que daba miedo, mientras estaba haciendo fotos y videos digo como
se parta el aliviadero veras.......pero gracias a dios en este pais aun con corrupcion incluida tenemos buenos ingenieros, y susqueda aguanto firme.

----------


## Jonasino

Te comprendo. Mira que soy aficionado y conozco embalses, pero esa situación bien dando cara a un muro o notando desde arriba la vibración de un aliviadero son especiales y te suben la adrenalina a un pico. No tiene nada que ver pero me recuerda un poco al comienzo del encierro en Pamplona. Y te aseguro que con la edad eso no mejora (gracias a Dios).El de la foto que dice Huesito si que echó narices. Sobre todo si ves la primera foto del hilo donde parece que de un momento aotro va a irse todo a tomar.... vientos.

----------

